# Quick USC Question...



## Topo (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, so in my quest to find out where to transfer for puruse my aspirations in television writing, I have been convinced I should send an application the way of USC, just for the hell of it. However, the reason I didn't go to Chapman this year was because it was too expensive and they only offered me about 6,400 which hardly made a dent in the overall cost. However there have been some changes financially so we should be eligible for more aid this year. Now, I've heard rumors that USC does not really like to give out financial aid, is this true? USC doesn't seem like the BEST fit for me, I'd rather go to a smaller school but I still think if I was accepted I would go in a heartbeat because of the program and connections I would get.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 14, 2008)

The program itself, and the Cinema School as a whole, are very small and intimate.  My incoming class was 31 people, and we all know each other, have classes together, etc.  I can't walk through Lucas or Zemeckis without seeing several people I know, any time of day.

It's USC the university that's so big, and we film students rarely have need beyond our complex.

It's not that the Cinema School doesn't like to give out financial aid, it's that they don't give it first semester.  There are tons of scholarships available each year...

But no, they're not going to buy your attendance, which sucks.

On the other hand, as an undergraduate, you're up for the university scholarships, too....not just the Cinema one.

Film school is pricey.  It's not like biochem or law or business or engineering where people and corporations want to help you change the world and/or make them lots of money.


----------



## Topo (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for this! I'm thinking I'll give it a shot....except I think I need something like 5 letters of rec, three for the film school and two for usc....not sure if I can work that out or not. But we'll see.


----------



## linsper23 (Sep 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by Topo:
> Thanks for this! I'm thinking I'll give it a shot....except I think I need something like 5 letters of rec, three for the film school and two for usc....not sure if I can work that out or not. But we'll see.



I always thought it was 3 letter recommendations.


----------



## Topo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well for the film school it said three, but when I was looking at what I need to transfer I believe it said two for transfer applicants, so it adds up to 5...


----------

